# Need Disney "Trick or Treat" song from cartoon



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Boomer said:


> Does anyone know where I can find this song online?
> Also, where can I find the organ music from "The ghost and Mr. Chicken"?



Welcome to the boards!

Not sure about the Disney Trick or Treat but here's a link to the Mr Chicken songs..

http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/HAUNTMUSIC/index.html


Happy Haunting!!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

How's this version for "trick or treat"? Quality is a little rough.

http://disneyshorts.toonzone.net/sounds/trickortreat.mp3


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I have it on an LP, but that file above is about as good of a copy of it as I've heard.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I just got the trick or Treat Video, and it has this song on it in very good quality if you still need it.


----------



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

I'd like it... is it something you could email or post?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I can email it. It's not that big of a file. PM me your email addy.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

May I have it too Halloweiner?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

If I can find it again. I've moved my files around so much because of my new external hard drive the last 4 months I'm losing stuff. PM me your email ok.

Here's a video of Trick Or Treat:

http://en.sevenload.com/videos/MSrJ0Yu/Donald-Duck-Trick-or-Treat


----------

